#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Email to folder

## toddp2

Hi

I asked a similar question before but closed it to early what I was wanting to findout if I could automatically save an email to a particular folder but the folder  have to be within ""outlook, what I want to know is is there a way to save the an email automatically to a flder say in my "H" DRIVE

thanks
toddp2

----------

